# !



## TrishdNY (Jan 24, 2021)

👍🏼


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Is she a first cross between a cocker and poodle? As far as I am aware there is no genetic test for coat and results would have had to come back super quickly which seems a little unlikely in a global pandemic?


----------



## venetl (Jan 21, 2021)

I did hear the same thing about the genetic tests that there were no specific tests for coat. You often just have to ask the breeder, take their word for it and hope for the best. 3 month Puppy Shedding this post from years a go they talk a lot about their dogs shedding huge amounts, so I'd say for the mean time not to worry, particularly as all pups shed.


----------

